# TBT Update (Suggestion)



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

This forum went too far
*CLOSED*


----------



## Horus (Mar 18, 2015)

I think that's ridiculous


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 18, 2015)

I do agree. This site is way better then ACC, but it would be nice to see these improvements made. I think more emojis would make things a lot more colorful. The best friend thing is ok but I think it could insult people, idk.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I do agree. This site is way better then ACC, but it would be nice to see these improvements made. I think more emojis would make things a lot more colorful. The best friend thing is ok but I think it could insult people, idk.



I guess you're right about the best friend thing!


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 18, 2015)

No offense but it seems kind of pointless because we pick who we put on our friends list anyway. If the list was based solely on interaction and we had no control then it would be a good suggestion.


----------



## Franny (Mar 18, 2015)

yeah none of these are really important. emojis seem like a nice idea, but how many more do we really need?


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2015)

Out of all the worthwhile suggestions wtf


----------



## Bowie (Mar 18, 2015)

Darling, you'd definitely be one of my best friends if that feature existed.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Friend list isn't really something that many of us look at everyday. I don't think an addon to the friend list is needed.


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> Friend list isn't really something that many of us look at everyday. I don't think an addon to the friend list is needed.



Speak for urself. I stalk ppls friends lists on a daily basis to keep up with my current tbt ships


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Speak for urself. I stalk ppls friends lists on a daily basis to keep up with my current tbt ships



Maybe for 18 and up users there can be boyfriend/girlfriend

- - - Post Merge - - -

And maybe a page for your tbt ships? Or is that creepy?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Maybe for 18 and up users there can be boyfriend/girlfriend



Wouldn't that make this place pretty much like Habbo Hotel? With best friends and boy/girlfriends?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Wouldn't that make this place pretty much like Habbo Hotel? With best friends and boy/girlfriends?



Habbo what now?


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 18, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Maybe for 18 and up users there can be boyfriend/girlfriend
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And maybe a page for your tbt ships? Or is that creepy?




I do hope you're joking.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 18, 2015)

i kinda hate most forum smileys tbh and tbt is no exception

so pass


----------



## Javocado (Mar 18, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> i kinda hate most forum smileys tbh and tbt is no exception
> 
> so pass



we need reaction emotes


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 18, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Wouldn't that make this place pretty much like Habbo Hotel? With best friends and boy/girlfriends?



I don't see a problem with that. PING JEREMY CHARGE TBT BELLS FOR THIS, THERE MORE SHOP ITEMS


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 19, 2015)

Like others have said, I don't think a best friend thing would be a good idea I'm afraid >.< it would become somewhat of a popularity contest and cause unnecessary drama with people on your friends list.
There's no harm in extra emoji's, but the ones on ACC are awwwwwfuuull.


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2015)

Tom said:


> I don't see a problem with that. PING JEREMY CHARGE TBT BELLS FOR THIS, THERE MORE SHOP ITEMS



Did someone say shop items to charge for hi I'm here


----------



## Murray (Mar 19, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Maybe for 18 and up users there can be boyfriend/girlfriend
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And maybe a page for your tbt ships? Or is that creepy?



why are you only allowed to have bf and gf if you are over 18 wtf?


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> I think you should be able to add 2 best friends, like above the friends list you should be able to add 2 best friends, I also think more emoji's should be made, like on ACC they have a lot so I think we should have more for more verity, what do you guys think? ♥



"Best friends" makes me feel like I'm in high school. I understand why it's in the game because being able to talk privately or open your gates for people you trust is convenient. Random people might be in your friends list for trades, so you wouldn't want them barging in when you're inviting your actual friends in. It wouldn't serve a purpose online.




sailoreamon said:


> Maybe for 18 and up users there can be boyfriend/girlfriend



This isn't a dating website, so I don't think we need to know who is in a relationship (dating, married, or otherwise). I mean, it's okay to talk about in posts, but it doesn't belong on our profiles.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2015)

Justin said:


> Did someone say shop items to charge for hi I'm here


He said Jeff not jub. Go back to reading Disney fanfics



Tap Dancer said:


> "Best friends" makes me feel like I'm in high school. I understand why it's in the game because being able to talk privately or open your gates for people you trust is convenient. Random people might be in your friends list for trades, so you wouldn't want them barging in when you're inviting your actual friends in. It wouldn't serve a purpose online.
> 
> This isn't a dating website, so I don't think we need to know who is in a relationship (dating, married, or otherwise). I mean, it's okay to talk about in posts, but it doesn't belong on our profiles.


Well ur just a party pooper

Also "this isn't a dating website" is an invalid point... This isn't an xBox/playstation/steam/skype website but there are still,spaces allocated on user profiles, as well as pokemon, smash, and other video game system forums despite not being a forum allocated to them..


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Also "this isn't a dating website" is an invalid point... This isn't an xBox/playstation/steam/skype website but there are still,spaces allocated on user profiles, as well as pokemon, smash, and other video game system forums despite not being a forum allocated to them..



I can't comment on any of those websites because I've never been to them. However, I still think a "boyfriend/girlfriend" option is silly and unnecessary. Why only those options, if we're discussing relationship status? We _do_ have older people here who are married, and some have children as well. Should they be left out just because the majority of the forum is younger?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the relationship status recommendation was recommended for "18 and older." Are 15-17 year olds not allowed to have a boy/girlfriend? People under 18 shouldn't be excluded, either.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 19, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I can't comment on any of those websites because I've never been to them. However, I still think a "boyfriend/girlfriend" option is silly and unnecessary. Why only those options, if we're discussing relationship status? We _do_ have older people here who are married, and some have children as well. Should they be left out just because the majority of the forum is younger?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, the relationship status recommendation was recommended for "18 and older." Are 15-17 year olds not allowed to have a boy/girlfriend? People under 18 shouldn't be excluded, either.



Collectibles are silly and unnecessary yet we still have those.

It's not like we can't include the youngins, they're probably the ones who would use/abuse it the most.


----------



## toastia (Mar 19, 2015)

People can lie about their age anyway, so the limit wouldn't do a darn thing.


----------

